# Connecticut Snow Plow



## Yard-Patrol (Dec 20, 2008)

Picked up the new 6.4L Stroker last Saturday, this Saturday she was put right to work. Gotta love New England! Happy Holidays and be safe everyone.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Storm Pics!!!!

can you post more of the truck


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

damn that thing looks nice. thats the proper way to break in a new truck


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet truck. Enjoy it


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

You'll have to get some pic's of that sweet machine when it's daylight!! You're gonna love that new stroker, they're great! That stainless blade is nice too!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pictures...


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

The truck looks sharp, good luck with it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

seems like a popular setup lately, i saw a ton of trucks like that last night plowing here in ct. good luck with it.


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

wow that is one sick truck...fishers are the best lookin plow in my opinion


----------

